

Web Developer News: Opera goes Webkit, Firefox 19, Chrome 25 - dherken
http://www.browseemall.com/Blog/post/2013/02/25/Web-Developer-News-Opera-goes-Webkit-Firefox-19-Chrome-25.aspx

======
chrisrickard
I especially like "Firefox 19 - Canvas elements can be exported to blog" ;)

